# Out with the old and in with the new!



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

What do you think??? Can't say I am 100% happy about giving up my 02 Silverado 2500 HD, it was a beast with the 6.0, 4:10 rear and 8' Boss RT2. Too much rust underneath, brake lines, cooler lines, cables power steering lines. Every other month was something. Sooo with only 70k on the odometer out it goes. Got what I think was a great deal to trade against a 2010, same truck, only 3.73 rear with a 6 spd tranny instead of the 4. Pics are of my old buddy the 02. New truck is getting a leveling kit, 285's and an 8' western pro plus. Post some pics when I get it back.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Try the pics again.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking ruck and you will love the pro plus


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

if you pull you will miss the 4:10, I had a 2003 2500hd just like yours but green, now I have dodges with 3.73s and I can tell a difference pulling my 8.5x20 enclosed


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

The 6 speed trans seems to do a good job of making up for the 3.73s, i would like to drive a new 6.0 with the 4.10s just to see how much better it would do...


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Where is the new truck??


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice 02. I sold my 02 and got my 08, but I wish alot that I would have kept my 02. Basicly the same truck, just different body and the 6 speed trans. You won't see much of an improvment in mileage. Post some pics when you get some.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I don't haul often or heavy so I thought the 3.73 would do better on gass but still only average 12 around town. Hopefully will improve with break in, I only have 1200 miles on the new rig. I will get some pics up soon, I am getting the plow set up and some tires. Mossman, you have me thinking about taking off the mouldings, I have seen alot of your truck on here and it is sweet. Anyone have any ideas on a clean looking backrack??? Or something clean for back up lighting?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It doesn't get any cleaner than this http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97363&highlight=backup+lights+bumper .

And I made my own back rack. Check the link in my sig.

Your gas mileage will not improve. 350 horses will drink the gas.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Some pics of the new rig. Mossman, that is a nice job on the lights and rack. Unfortunatley I am better with wood and nails than metal! How did you cut the bumper? What type of hole saw?


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice Truck!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Super nice rig man are those 285's


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I used a standard hole saw you can get at the hardware store. Just go nice and slow and some cutting fluid doesn't hurt. There are some bumper braces back there so look before you go cutting and make sure you have room for your light. Mine was tight.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice rig. Any ideas on what type of light bar you might run?


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. Have not decided about a lightbar or headache rack with independent floods and strobe. Might give Mossman's bumber lights a shot. It will either go well or I will be buying a new bumper! The tires on my new rig are Dunlop Rover Maxx Traction 285 75 16's.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If I couldn't make my own back rack, this is the one I would buy. Maybe paint it to match your truck.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Alum...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e5fdf60de


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't really like those. Have not seen one on a truck but just don't get the robocop look. Thinking more on the lines of the protech or deezee aluminum style.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Silverado10923;1130007 said:


> I don't really like those. Have not seen one on a truck but just don't get the robocop look. Thinking more on the lines of the protech or deezee aluminum style.


That is why I say paint it. It would tame down the "robocop" look.  I think the lines of the new trucks have that "robocop" look, as you say. I think the deezee is to old man looking, but everybody has their own taste. There was a guy that posted a pic of one way back. I will try to find it.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Found it youtube video 




pics posted on plowsite. 2nd page has backrack pics. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75290&page=2

I think it looks good. Would look even better painted to match. Maybe without the screen.


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

My 07 6.0 has 4:10 gearing and 08 gm has 3:73 gearing. For pulling the 24 ft enclosed trailer, the 4:10 pulls way better. Night and day diference but I will be honest for plowing snow I prefer the 3:73. Doing parking lots you can back up way faster and keep rpms down. Pushes better to


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for pulling up those links. I am more inclined to buy a Daniel's Pull Plow than that rack though. It doesn't look bad but I agree on the nbs lines and want to try to "round off" the truck a little. My wife does say I am a bit of and old man. I take it as a compliment.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

So there is no lift in that truck? Just a leveling kit? Im really falling in love with the new chevy 2011...very nice


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Only a skyjacker leveling kit with NO turns using the stock bolts on the T-bars. I suspect I may actually have used the wrong kit. There are two different kits meant for two different stock keys, different color codes. I was surprised at how much lift the front end got. I was able to get it aligned so I left it alone. If it sags in the future I will have plenty of crank left.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks like you really take good care of your trucks. If you don't mind a little advice, I'd get this one undercoated so you don't end up with a beautiful truck that's rusting out underneath again. I'm a Ford guy but that new Chevy of yours is good lookin'!


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitley. I kept the other one sprayed down underneath after every storm, I wonder if that contributed the problem. I am not a fan of undercoating but have already fluid filmed the new one and will keep up with that. Anyone use that stuff? I sprayed the ***** out of it.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Silverado10923;1130646 said:


> Only a skyjacker leveling kit with NO turns using the stock bolts on the T-bars. I suspect I may actually have used the wrong kit. There are two different kits meant for two different stock keys, different color codes. I was surprised at how much lift the front end got. I was able to get it aligned so I left it alone. If it sags in the future I will have plenty of crank left.


Its looks so sharp.....they have fix the front end problems for chevys/gmc in 2011......beef up the front end a good amount


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright! I will finally get to christen the new rig! Posted are some pics of my new truck set up for today's storm. 2010 Silverado HD, Skyjacker leveling kit, 285/75/16 Dunlop Rover M/T Maxx Tractions, Western 8' Pro Plus, 700lbs. of concrete blocks against tailgate for balast, for now rear lights are mounted on balast rack and plugged into trailer socket. The front drops only 1/2" when I raise the plow.


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

man that new truck just looks so mean!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

chevy did a good job on those new trucks! plow looks great! i have a protech forsale if you're interested.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome looking new truck. That '02 looked pretty sweet too.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

nice, you will like those dunlaps, I like how you can still get the 16"rims on those new gm's, thats one thing they got over the other guys and their 17's and 18's


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

truck looks good! good luck this winter!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have been spraying my 05 Dodge with Fluid Film underneath before plow season every year and have no rust at all........I do not do wash downs of the underside..... FF forever........


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats one heck of a nice looking outfit you have going their! Its looks steller!!!!


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

The new truck looks sharp as hell, i think you will have better luck with it, GM has really improved the rust resistance of the trucks and suv's.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments and well wishes. We got about 16" of white powder ending at about 4am today. I plowed a total of 67 residential drives and one small lot. Half are a buddies who"s truck went down. The wind is still blowing it all over. Truck felt good, no surprise, alot like the 02. I hate alot of the new electronics. Someone please help me disable the tpms, auto locks and default traction control. There are no options for these I need some macgyver override. The western plow is slower than my old boss, but man does it move alot of snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

The traction control sucks! I have it in my GMC, theres a button right by one of the 12volt plugs.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Fuel economy is in and it is not good. Just under 10mpg around town and 5 while plowing. The plowing I get but 10??? I do not have a heavy foot!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Both trucks look good! Like the stance of your new one with those tires!!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Silverado10923;1176266 said:


> Fuel economy is in and it is not good. Just under 10mpg around town and 5 while plowing. The plowing I get but 10??? I do not have a heavy foot!


Your fuel milage is not going to be correct with the 285's you put on. You are actually getting better milage than it says. Not sure what you expected. Your 02 should have gotten about the same. Then add about 50hp more and you are not going to get the best fuel economy.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1170197 said:


> nice, you will like those dunlaps, I like how you can still get the 16"rims on those new gm's, thats one thing they got over the other guys and their 17's and 18's


You do realize the "other guys" have to have 17" rims to clear bigger, better brakes right?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

That truck looks great Thumbs Up


----------



## lalaape413 (Oct 6, 2004)

How's the ride since you put the leveling kit on? I have a similar truck but with long box and want to level it out but don't want to compromise the ride. 

Thanks,
El


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

plowguy43;1176803 said:


> You do realize the "other guys" have to have 17" rims to clear bigger, better brakes right?


yes I do, but i only brake for moose so it dont matter, haha

But really I perfer 16" rims easier to get tires and cheaper, so thats why i will just keep my old ford for now


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL no sh*t those things will kill you!
I miss the 15" wheels/tires. Sad whe I can get 33x12.5x15's for less than my 265/70/17's when the 15" tires have more rubber on the tire...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah we seen 6 moose last night on my way back from a bonfire at a buddy's house in woodland, they are out and licking the roads so if any one comes up to the county to sled watch out for them on your ride on the hottop

and i agree with you on the tires less rubber shold mean they cost less


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

hey what brand are those rear lights? or did you custom rig them ... I'd really like a set like that ...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The truck and plow look great.. have a good season.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

The lights are cheap $10 jobbers out of northern freight. I need to replace them with floods. The wiring is a piece of cake with the trailer plug. Moss, do you really think the mileagfe is that far off? I think it is only a 3% differential with the 285's. What is the new horsepower out of the 6.o? I personally like the way 15's and 16's look with more rubber! I do not like the low profile looking stuff, a nice "Fall Guy" set up. I think i am going for a roll bar!The truck rides stiffer but i think it is more due to the high pressure in the larger tires required by the TPMS than the leveling kit.


----------



## Dodge98 (Mar 5, 2007)

Silverado10923, do you by chance know the part # for the sky jacker leveling system? I'm interested in doing the same on my 09 GMC 2500HD to help with the ground clearance. Do you know how much clearance you have now? Thanks, Matt


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Your tires will not throw the milage off that much, but it does effect it. The 6.0 in the 08-10 have about 350hp if I remember correctly. Your 02 had about 300hp. Not sure if the 2011's have more or not.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah the 11's are in the 360hp range, HEMI is at upper 380HP, 6.2 Ford is just below 400HP.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

The skyjacker leveling kit is part # C103KE there is also a C102KE it depends on what color "stripe" is on your factory keys.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

What clearance measurement are you looking for Dodge? I will check it for you.


----------



## Dodge98 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm lookin for how much space is between the ground and the push beam and the lowest part of the reciever with the plow on and up in the air. Thanks


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Kinda off topic, but does anyone know what an 07 8.1 had for hp and torque? Nice truck btw!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1178402 said:


> Kinda off topic, but does anyone know what an 07 8.1 had for hp and torque? Nice truck btw!


I think they had 340hp. But big blocks are known for torque. I think they had 450ft.lbs. Don't quote me on those. Pretty conservative for a 496. Did they make them in 07????


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mossman381;1178476 said:


> I think they had 340hp. But big blocks are known for torque. I think they had 450ft.lbs. Don't quote me on those. Pretty conservative for a 496. Did they make them in 07????


Ohh, I think they did, I found a 2007 chevy 2500HD regular cab, long bed with the 8.1/allison combo..


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright sooo got my BCM computer tweeked the way I want it. The dealer was able to use the Tech II to download and change my truck so that the TPMS has a lower threshold (40psi front/50psi rear). So at least with no load I don't have to run 80psi. They calibrated the truck for the 285's. Most important they turned off my auto locks! 

All this is great but the crooks charged me $250! $15 for the TPMS/calibration and $115 for the locks plus tax. Everyone is entitled to make money but come on, now I know how the residential homeowner feels when it snowed 17" on December 27!


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

$15 is good, the dealer were wanted 2 hrs labor to recalabrate for larger tires, said they would be on the phone that long, and the prices they want for labor for remote start......sickening

"So i looked up part numbers for the remote start and got prices from 3 dealers just 20km's apart
they cameout as:
GM Part #
17801236, 1 way remote start 
Dealer 1 $139.20 + install = $305
Dealer 2 $177 + Install = $333.35
Dealer 3 $168.66 + Install = $361.60

How can these three be so far appart on the price and on the install price when it is on a GM factory option, shouldn't this be regulated? 
"


----------



## 3D Lawncare (Dec 18, 2003)

wow thats messed up here in new york at my dealership that same remote start is $195 and $267 installed. the job only pays an hour and i see none of them are even using the same sale price.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Typo, $15 would have been great. $115 was what they charged me. Strange that they are that far off on the auto start price but that does not seem like that much if it is a factory system.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

From what i can understand, the only thing they are doing is programing the new key fobs to the truck, if it has the long range remotes from the factory than the it is "remote start ready" the only thing to do is the programing, and if that is the same as the way to program regular old key fobs, it is 5 mins or less in the cab doing a sequence of gas and brake applications and turning the key on and off a few times......to charge 2 hrs in labor for that seems a bit crazy.......

either or, you have a sweet truck


----------

